# A little more of my life..



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

You can never go wrong taking pics with trees. lol










An adbandoned house. I thought this porch on this house was a great look.










Pics of my animals. Sometimes I'd rather be around them than people sadly.

This is Tiger










Daisy my German shepherd I just got a few months ago. Isn't she beautiful?









A pic of my little girl that I took. Looks like she wants to get out of this world and I want back in. lol


----------

